# Coho at Grand Rapids



## GVBryan (Mar 13, 2009)

Im putting my boat on at johnson park in the am.


----------



## riverdawg54 (Aug 27, 2012)

Are you seeing cohos at 6th still?


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I was there last night....lots of green slime, lots of guys and very few fish caught.

I did see a guy catch a giant small mouth...I thought it was a salmon until he held it up to show me.

I caught two catfish!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

been fishng n catching salmon sence they were planted in the grand. this is how i figure they run , some early kings,(august) then the coho's (about 90% the 3rd week of sept ) then a large push of kings right after the cohos. steelhead start real slow sept 1. around oct the steel start to pile in till around december, n then start there spring run in feb,n end in apr.(some times we u to catch fresh kings in the spring) I have never seen the river so low as this year, I have coho on beds where they have never been before, I think a lot of fish steel, kings,n coho will spawn a lot lower in the river this year. n believe there will not be alot up in lansing. like in year's pasted. n i don't think there will be as many in the tribs because of the low water. this is just my 2cents, time will tell.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

limpinglogan said:


> I was there last night....lots of green slime, lots of guys and very few fish caught.
> 
> I did see a guy catch a giant small mouth...I thought it was a salmon until he held it up to show me.
> 
> I caught two catfish!


 yesterday i landed my frist limit on steel.( in a earlyer post i told people now i rig to reduce the amount of trash on your line. someone wasn't listing.) no i will not repeat it


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> yesterday i landed my frist limit on steel.( in a earlyer post i told people now i rig to reduce the amount of trash on your line. someone wasn't listing.) no i will not repeat it


Were you at 6th st last night? 

I'll look up your post about your rig and try it!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

limpinglogan said:


> Were you at 6th st last night?
> 
> No, I was a 5 min., boat ride from my house.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

nothing in the tribs huh? cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GVBryan (Mar 13, 2009)

I fished below 6th this morning. Saw 1 Coho landed. I ended up with a small mouth. I had a 20+ lb King on my son's 6'6" Ugly Stick with a Zebco closed faced reel. Fought it for 15 minutes and it threw the lure.


----------

